

Shell code written in English - viraptor
http://www.cs.jhu.edu/~sam/ccs243-mason.pdf

======
kvs
One still has to get the decoder through detection systems; just like
encrypted code but it's impressive work & results nevertheless.

~~~
viraptor
But one of their main points is that the decoder doesn't differ in structure
from the code itself. It's still plaintext "English". End of (2.): "In support
of that argument, we provide a concrete implementation that shows that the
decoder can share the same properties as benign data."

